# This is really inspiring. (In a twisted sort of way.)



## Anders Ã„mting (Dec 27, 2012)

Warning: Very vulgar language.

_Video removed by moderator._


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 27, 2012)

I always wonder after seeing a movie with a bad story/bad dialog/ etc.
This is the best they could write?
They actually paid for this? They thought this would make a great movie?
No one thought to make the story better while they were gathering up the props and arranging time to be on the set/location?


----------



## Ireth (Dec 27, 2012)

Haven't watched the video yet, but I recognize the title... Is this the movie about a cursed bed that eats people?


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 27, 2012)

Bad movies.  I could go on all day.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Dec 27, 2012)

SeverinR said:


> I always wonder after seeing a movie with a bad story/bad dialog/ etc.
> This is the best they could write?
> They actually paid for this? They thought this would make a great movie?



Quite possibly. 

The novel I've come the closest to completing was something I was writing when I was, like, 13. At the time I was_ utterly convinced _it would be a classic, or at least just as good as all the fantasy books I was reading back then. 

Of course, in retrospect it was hilariously aweful, but I didn't have the perspective to see that. More to the point, I think a writer needs to suffer from at least a few delusions of grandure just to get passed that innitial stage when everything you write is horrible.

Also, my brother theorizes that the people with the most passion for storytelling need not necessarily be those with the most talent. I mean, Ed Wood created some of the worst movies of all time, but he did it because he _really wanted to make movies._



Ireth said:


> Haven't watched the video yet, but I recognize the title... Is this the movie about a cursed bed that eats people?



Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Devor (Jan 2, 2013)

While I appreciate that you gave everyone fair warning, we have to keep the site family friendly and safe for work.  Stand up comedy routines usually aren't, and this one is no exception.  I have no choice but to lock the thread and delete the link.


----------

